# Yellow tricolors!!! At Last!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When I began to rebuild my mousery after the accident a few years ago in which I lost almost all of my yellow and red tricolors, I was especially grieved over losing all the really well defined tricolors, and especiall sad to lose Oddball, an odd eyed tri with one black eye and one bright red.

I have not as of yet had such a mousie in any of my litters, but I do have odd eyes on a number of them.

The first runof pix are of a mature yellow tri buck Brutus.









Here's a young doe I call Felice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

my all time forum favourites.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Sarah, that means a lot coming from you. 

There are signs of inbreeding on a good proportion of the recent litters, so the next step is to breed to a couple of the stanrd coat fawn bucks that I have been keeping for just that purpose. I should put up a pic of the two fawn brothers who are identical except that one is satin and the other is standard.

I have a couple more litters that are yellow tri on the way, and expect more to pop up in other litters. It's time to knuckle under and
try to weed out the unfit as best I can, as I have more than enough of them now, and a wide, wide range of choices for how to go from here.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Congrats! I've wondered what yellow tris would look like, if feasible, glad to see them


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are beautiful


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

oh wow they are so cool, and in satin LOVE!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

my latest efforts.Really difficult to capture the colours on camera as they get bleached out but if you look really carefully you can just about see the cream patches on the head.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My first red tri looked a lot like that; she's almost old enough to be bred. I've noticed that ny yellow/red tris have tended to alternate generations with them getting smaller in the first gen to show tri, then bigger. My current gen are looking to be pretty large and some of the ears are outrageously large. :shock:

That's what I get for mixing a bit of English in with my lines.


----------

